# Weekend in Arizona



## dunawayj (Jan 23, 2009)

Headin to AZ for the weekend of Feb 6th. Will be flying into phoenix that Friday and staying in Flagstaff Sat night. Will be going to the Grand Canyon but would like to see if there is anything else i just cannot miss. Preferably between phoenix and flaggstaff but if it is worth it and out of the way trip can be done.
Thanks
JM


----------



## dunawayj (Jan 26, 2009)

Anything. Specific jeep or heli tour?


----------



## AzJohn (Jan 26, 2009)

Tons of stuff. Try Sedona, it can be very crowded, but it's very nice. I would recomend Prescot as well. You can pull over just about any where between Phoenix and Flagstaff. There are a ton of dirt roads going all over the place. If you don't mind going out of the way, try the Navajo and Hopi reservations.

Hope that helps, John


----------



## josh_r (Jan 26, 2009)

dunawayj said:


> Headin to AZ for the weekend of Feb 6th. Will be flying into phoenix that Friday and staying in Flagstaff Sat night. Will be going to the Grand Canyon but would like to see if there is anything else i just cannot miss. Preferably between phoenix and flaggstaff but if it is worth it and out of the way trip can be done.
> Thanks
> JM


i would recommend Payson/ pine/ strawberry over any other place in that region of the state. from phoenix, take the beeline highway north. it takes you just past the superstitions, four peaks, Mt. orde and into the juniper forests. when you get to payson, you will notice the juniper forest and pine forest meet. this is nothing special as this happens everywhere in the state. but what is special about the payson area is that this transitional zone happens below the mogollon rim. the habitat is VERY unique and there is a large diversity in invert life. MANY species of tarantula are found there inluding the giant payson blondes, behlei, paloma, flagstaff oranges, and possibly a couple other species. there are a few REALLY unique trapdoor spiders found there as well as scorpions. not to mention its BEAUTIFUL! there is also the tonto natural bridge and fossil creek in these areas as well. from payson, take the 87 north and it takes you through MILES of this habitat. once you get to the top of the mogollon rim, follow the 87 to clints well. there is a road that takes you to happy jack and up past mormon lake to flagstaff. this is a really nice drive. if you chose not to take this route and go straight up the I17, definitely go to sedona and go up oak creek canyon. be sure to stop at WEST FORK and go hike it. bring a camera cause it is BEAUTIFUL. there are also VERY NICE arizona black rattlesnakes (crotalus o. cerberus) found in payson and the sedona area. the payson animals are much better looking however. good luck to you.

-josh


----------



## JungleCage (Jan 28, 2009)

i recommend not staying in flagstaff. its just pure boring, i would also try sedona, prescott, or pinetop. flagstaff is just to small of a city and inverts are all over the other 3.


----------



## dunawayj (Jan 28, 2009)

josh_r said:


> i would recommend Payson/ pine/ strawberry over any other place in that region of the state. from phoenix, take the beeline highway north. it takes you just past the superstitions, four peaks, Mt. orde and into the juniper forests. when you get to payson, you will notice the juniper forest and pine forest meet. this is nothing special as this happens everywhere in the state. but what is special about the payson area is that this transitional zone happens below the mogollon rim. the habitat is VERY unique and there is a large diversity in invert life. MANY species of tarantula are found there inluding the giant payson blondes, behlei, paloma, flagstaff oranges, and possibly a couple other species. there are a few REALLY unique trapdoor spiders found there as well as scorpions. not to mention its BEAUTIFUL! there is also the tonto natural bridge and fossil creek in these areas as well. from payson, take the 87 north and it takes you through MILES of this habitat. once you get to the top of the mogollon rim, follow the 87 to clints well. there is a road that takes you to happy jack and up past mormon lake to flagstaff. this is a really nice drive. if you chose not to take this route and go straight up the I17, definitely go to sedona and go up oak creek canyon. be sure to stop at WEST FORK and go hike it. bring a camera cause it is BEAUTIFUL. there are also VERY NICE arizona black rattlesnakes (crotalus o. cerberus) found in payson and the sedona area. the payson animals are much better looking however. good luck to you.
> -josh


Cool I was definately wanting to do a good hike. how long is the hike at West Fork? Got my 35mm camera ready to go. Would love to see some Ts but am not too optimistic. 





Jungle Cage said:


> i recommend not staying in flagstaff. its just pure boring, i would also try sedona, prescott, or pinetop. flagstaff is just to small of a city and inverts are all over the other 3.


Well that sucks. The hotel in flagstaff was booked already. Not really gunna spend a lotta time in flagstaff just really crashing there to break up the driving a little bit.


----------



## josh_r (Jan 28, 2009)

flagstaff, is boring if you live there. but if you are visiting, it is quite interesting and has alot of history. there are also lots of inverts there... you just gotta know how to find them  flagstaff has some very good places to eat. 

for a good breakfast: country host diner. try the farmers platter. 2.99 breakfast.
if you want a good bagel: biffs bagels. try the spinach parmesan bagel
for a good sub sandwich: crystal creek subs. try the grand rapids
for good chinese food: china garden. excellent chow mien
for excellent sushi: hiros sushi bar. everything on the menue is top notch and  
                          not too expensive.
for a great gourmet pizza: picasso's pizza. amazing pizza!

in my opinion, these are some of the best places to eat in arizona. there is an AMAZING... and i mean AMAZING italian restaurant in pinetop. i forget what it is called, but its right next to the movie theater and is the BEST italian food ive EVER eaten. its so strange as pinetop is so small, if you blink, you might miss it and they have this amazing restaurant.

 you are going at the worst possible time of year for outdoor activities so you are probably going to find yourself doing alot more in town exploring. i would recommend staying in flagstaff if that is the case. but dont forget to check out sedona and payson if you can make it. 

-josh


----------

